# DILG advises LGUs to register foreign nationals residing in their barangays



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

DILG advises LGUs to register foreign nationals residing in their barangays | UNTV News

I am not sure if the news is a troll or .. it is real.

Again, does the DILG know about the annual finger printing and all, and the chance of a foreigner escaping from anything is NEAR Zero, vs a local getting caught is NEAR Zero ?  

I hope he is just playing to the gallery


----------

